# Stolen, stripped, recovered...FINISHED.



## Doc Arroyo (May 26, 2015)

NG here. Bought my Crestline Fish hawk 1600 SC brand new in 1999. It has been a great boat and used often. The last couple of years fishing took a back seat due some family health issues but I was prepping the boat for some bass fishing. 
Then the thieves struck. Cops recovered it, stripped. Motor, steering, console, seat bases, batteries, sonars, trolling motor, lights hull fittingd and wiring...gone.
Insurance is not a bad number, but won't cover professional refit.
We have a hull, decks and a trailer. After a week of looking it over, it will be rebuilt as a tiller boat. Step one is plugging 3 through hull fittings for the live well that never worked anyway. I think it will become a tackle box.
Questions may pop up from time to time, and I will try to post my progress here. Goal...fishing (maybe electric motor only) by April 2016.


----------



## PA Delaware Fisher (May 26, 2015)

Sorry to hear about that. If there is one thing I cant't stand its a thief!


----------



## overboard (May 26, 2015)

Welcome!
Sorry to hear that some low lives stole from you; BUT, now the fun begins!!!
Post away on progress and any questions, plenty of knowledge on here.


----------



## Doc Arroyo (May 27, 2015)

Not a ton of damage, just every accessory taken.
To steal the controls they did damage the corner box.






I had to board up a couple of spots to keep the neighbor's feral cats out of it. Pretty much a blank slate. Even took seat bases.


----------



## CMOS (May 27, 2015)

Good choice on the tiller. I like the tiller usage to keep the rest of the deck area open and clear.


CMOS


----------



## g0nef1sshn (May 27, 2015)

Gonna be one awesome tiller boat!


----------



## overboard (May 28, 2015)

I was thinking the same thing!


----------



## Doc Arroyo (Jun 7, 2015)

Started with installing new thru-hull fittings where the livewell fittings were. Yep, Mr. Thief even messed with those.






I pulled the deadwell and finally figured out why it didn't drain correctly from the beginning. The installer put the drain elbow facing forward, and then pulled the hose tight. Factory installed kink.






After pulling the deadwell, I reinforced the step with some scrap teak. I will probably glass the wood. Now, after 15 years of not using the deadwell, there is a decision. #1 - Replumb and rewire it correctly. #2 - Don't replumb it, and use the box as storage. #3 - toss the well, and build custom storage.


----------



## Gators5220 (Jun 15, 2015)

Hells Bells, they even stole the livewell fittings?


----------



## safetyfast (Jun 16, 2015)

I'm doing the same debate now about my livewell. If you don't plumb it, how will you cap the through hull fittings?


----------



## Doc Arroyo (Jun 19, 2015)

The only things not stolen were the decks themselves, the live well tub, and the plug for my stern light. The plug for the bow light was attached with screws, so it disappeared. Stern light plug was pop-rivet, and the thieves must not had a small enough drill bit. So they cut the wires about 2 inches from the plug.

If I abandon the deadwell I am planning to loop a hose from thru-hull to thru-hull. I will probably do that as a temporary measure anyway.

My second idea it to plug the fitting with some acrylic rod and 3M goop.


----------



## Doc Arroyo (Jun 20, 2015)

We decided to start with a bit of late security. Hate to lose it again. So a fence extension and a double gate to create a little boat yard.


----------



## Jake11 (Jun 20, 2015)

I used to always be nervous about that when I lived down in Norfolk. My rig wasn't nearly that nice but I still didn't want it stolen. Good luck with your build and keep us updated!


----------



## Doc Arroyo (Jul 26, 2015)

I decided to start with the damaged bulkhead. It looked like the theives used clawhammers to open it up to remove the remote steering.





Since the plan is for a tiller boat, that corner is getting an overhaul. Bodywork and patches are temporarily installed, and the deck is mocked up for the corner and switches. This will be skinned with aluminum plate and painted.


----------



## Butthead (Jul 27, 2015)

Wow...
I'm shocked that they even took the seat bases. Karma will get them in the end. :twisted: 

If you don't mind me asking, where are you located in the US?


----------



## HeavyHook (Jul 27, 2015)

Doc Arroyo said:


> We decided to start with a bit of late security. Hate to lose it again. So a fence extension and a double gate to create a little boat yard.




That is some nice work right there!


----------



## Doc Arroyo (Jul 27, 2015)

Northern California.


----------



## sonny.barile (Jul 27, 2015)

Need to get a big dog and have him sleep in the boat.


----------



## Doc Arroyo (Sep 7, 2015)

Lighting, wiring and switch panel...DONE.
Deadwell...GONE.
Decks around deadwell, refurbished.
Next on list, new hatches and floor to create tackle storage where the deadwell used to be.


----------



## Doc Arroyo (Oct 5, 2015)

Tackle storage area, first test fitting


----------



## BeerMe (Oct 15, 2015)

Coming right along! You will be back on the water in no time.


----------



## Doc Arroyo (Nov 2, 2016)

Wow! It has been a freaking year?!?!?!? And what a year. Boat yard driveway started, but put on hold. My brother-in-law had inherited some of my dad's boat and fishing stuff. This year brother-in-law passed. We have been cleaning and sorting. Soon I will be posting a few "new" shots of the rebuild, and posting some stuff for sale for my sister.

I hope to be back on my boat project soon, with a new motor for Christmas!


----------



## Doc Arroyo (Apr 17, 2017)

Well, the driveway and boatyard pavers are finished. Decided to mount a bowmount trolling motor and a Flat Foot tray this weekend, and go fishing without a main motor... 

...and find rotted plywood. PERFECT!

So, it is now a gut and new floor project. New decision is aluminum diamond plate and paint, or plywood and vinyl.


----------



## Doc Arroyo (Apr 25, 2017)

All the rotten plywood has been removed. 







This plate along the side supported an enclosed rod box that will not be recreated. Deciding whether to use it to support the new rod rack, or grind it out.






The back deck was a single door to gas and battery that was a pain to open, especially while in the boat. It also had aplastic portion that never seemed very stable. New plan will be 3 separate doors: gas tank, battery and storage in between.


----------



## Doc Arroyo (May 8, 2017)

Framed the front deck for the trolling motor control well. Cut the ply and dropped in the well.












Next is to fabricate the front deck wall/step. I will be re-purposing the wall from the rod locker.


----------



## Doc Arroyo (May 22, 2017)

Repurposed and recycled aluminum framing. New plywood ready for sealer, and flooring on order. Motor will be ordered soon. 

I want to thank this forum as a resource for this project.


----------



## Stumpalump (May 22, 2017)

That's the cleanest foamed bilge I've ever seen on a boat that old. Is it new?


----------



## Doc Arroyo (May 22, 2017)

Nope, factory foam. Vacuumed the hell out of it. I will be adding a bit of new foam in a couple of voids in the upper deck to replace the volume that I had to remove.


----------



## Doc Arroyo (Jun 4, 2017)

Camera stuff fixed. First 2 floor panels covered in Nautolex. Seat bases to be mounted before screwing the floor down. 5 more panels in sealing process


----------



## Doc Arroyo (Jun 25, 2017)

Foam board and tackle storage done. Last 4 panels trimmed to fit, and now getting sealed. Flooring should be on them next weekend, and then mount the trolling motor.


----------



## Vader809 (Jun 30, 2017)

That is looking great!Mine is taking forever,due to injuries, but I'm slowly getting there :roll: I think that after all the hard work you put into this it should be a great source of pride and feel like a brand new boat :mrgreen: Surely one that you could never order from a dealership! Good job.


----------



## Doc Arroyo (Jun 30, 2017)

Vader809 said:


> That is looking great!Mine is taking forever,due to injuries, but I'm slowly getting there :roll: I think that after all the hard work you put into this it should be a great source of pride and feel like a brand new boat :mrgreen: Surely one that you could never order from a dealership! Good job.



Thanks. I understand the injury delay oh too well. I am not messing with the outside paint and decals. It will still show a bit of age, but the interior is finally coming together. I am hoping it outlasts me.


----------



## shoestringmariner (Jul 2, 2017)

Looks like it was and will be a great boat again. That sucks that there are lowlifes out there that you had to encounter. I hope your insurance company didn't screw you. Gate looks great too. Hook it up to 660volts at night for extra security...ok, maybe that's excessive.


----------



## Doc Arroyo (Jul 20, 2017)

Floor are done, and most important, motor is ordered. Should be installed in 10 days or less. Then seat locations will be set, and rear storage designed and built. Then some SeaDek on the sidewalls, and rodracks for both sides. Phase 2 shall be a lot shorter in time!


----------



## KMixson (Jul 21, 2017)

shoestringmariner said:


> Gate looks great too. Hook it up to 660volts at night for extra security...ok, maybe that's excessive.



660 volts sounds kind of low to me. Hook it up to 4400. That will send a message.


----------



## water bouy (Jul 21, 2017)

That's beautiful. What kind of motor will it get and what's it rated for.


----------



## Doc Arroyo (Jul 22, 2017)

Getting a 50hp Tahotsu tiller. Rated for 50 tiller or 70 remote


----------



## Doc Arroyo (Apr 27, 2018)

A long time coming, but done, finished, fishing!


----------



## hounddog (Apr 27, 2018)

Wow! Great job! Looks nice.


----------



## LDUBS (Apr 27, 2018)

Looks fantastic. I like your boat's name.


----------



## akboats (May 26, 2018)

great looking boat sucks how the rebuild had to start. but turned out nice.


----------



## water bouy (May 27, 2018)

Very nice. How many hp is the motor.


----------



## Doc Arroyo (May 30, 2018)

water bouy said:


> Very nice. How many hp is the motor.



50HP


----------

